# Vintage Fishing Gear



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

So my wife and I were walking around an antique mall last weekend and I found a lot of really cool fishing stuff. One item that really stood out to me was this...



It's called a fishing machine and made by St. Croix. I can't find much info on it, but apparently it was made around 1976. Anyone on here ever see/own one?

I also found some lures by Campmaster. There were 2 minnows and a hula popper. I decided to pick up a minnow for myself. I have found absolutely nothing about Campmaster on the internet so does anyone here know anything about the company?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Boy that reel looks like it should be older than 1976...It new to me....


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

my dad actually got me one as a gag gift. I believe he said value was 15$. I was pumped for my "st.croix rod".


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was fishing way before 1976 and have never seen a reel that looks like that one. but even if its not worth much its a nice conversation piece.
sherman


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice Chris. So when are you going to take it flathead fishing?  Have you used it?

I got the 1976 date from this website. Kinda hard to find much info on this thing.
http://www.somefishblog.com/2012/09/the-st-croix-cosmo-fishing-machine.html


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Nice Chris. So when are you going to take it flathead fishing?  Have you used it?
> 
> I got the 1976 date from this website. Kinda hard to find much info on this thing.
> http://www.somefishblog.com/2012/09/the-st-croix-cosmo-fishing-machine.html


Hahahaha. I havent use it before. I am waitin for a chance to regift this gem!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like I know what I'm getting from you for Christmas....


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Did you purchase the st croix? It looks crazy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Did you purchase the st croix? It looks crazy.


I wonder if it also grinds coffee..........


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Chris, You gotta slime that thing at least once to make sure it works before handing it off to the next guy...

Brad, no I didn't buy it. They wanted $25 for it and it's missing the cover. If you want it I'll let you know where it is.

I take it no one has heard of Campmaster? I guess I'll just have to fish it now. Hopefully it's not that special lol


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Chris, You gotta slime that thing at least once to make sure it works before handing it off to the next guy...
> 
> Brad, no I didn't buy it. They wanted $25 for it and it's missing the cover. If you want it I'll let you know where it is.
> 
> I take it no one has heard of Campmaster? I guess I'll just have to fish it now. Hopefully it's not that special lol


Nah I don't want it. Just curious if you bought it for a paper weight or anything lol


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I always thought eBay was a pretty good place to get an idea of value. Right now there are several St. Croix Fishing Machines that can be had for $20 to $50. One which includes the box is around $30 including shipping.

Never heard of Campmaster and neither has eBay.


----------

